# Tiny baby kittens!!!



## OsnobunnieO

Last night, we got in six teeny little kittens. Mom was hit by a car and they were stranded... we're in love with them already!

There are six. One orange, three orange and white, one grey and white, and one white with a tiny bit of dilute calico. I think three of the orange are male, and the other three are female, but I'm not completely sure of that.

We think they're 3-4 weeks old... starting to get their teeth but don't have them all and are having some luck, some trouble eating. Ignore the massive amounts of food spread here and there... kittens are a mess!!

They all need names. We want some sort of theme but are kind of up for anything at this point. These were the only decent ones, but I'll get more tomorrow 

I also have two short vidoes of them crying (squeaks really!) and its SOOOOOOO cute... I'm going to try to upload them on the petfinder space and see if it works.

Enjoy!!


----------



## coaster

Awwww...soooo cute!! Lookit those little tails!!


----------



## Tonkmom64

Ohmygosh! How adorable!


----------



## limyer

Can I please come to your house and suck up all that kitten love? They are all ADORABLE my gosh if I could get there I would love to take at least one of the babies. I am sure Spike would not approve since we already have too many  but they sure are cute, sorry about their mom. How sweet of you to take their little bodies in and care for them! I know they will always have a sweet spot for you in thier little hearts!


----------



## Hippyhart

I'm dying...those are the cutest babies ever!!! Must have the orange and white kittens...


----------



## kitkat

I am squealing over here with all the cuteness. So tiny, omg how much cuter can they be :?:


----------



## Heather102180

How cute!!!!!!!!!! Maybe you could name them:
Eno
Owt
Eerht
Ruof
Evif
Xis
(That's one through six but backwards).


----------



## luvmysphynx

They are so adorable!!! :heart


----------



## Lori

Oh gosh, you made my night! I am such a sucker for kitten pictures.


----------



## OsnobunnieO

Well, I'm REALLY hoping this works...

I uploaded two of the videos to the petfinder space and they can be seen here:

http://members.petfinder.com/~SC165/kittens.html

However, they're short videos, but they seem to take forever to download. I think the sound alone makes it all worth while though!!  

Please let me know if it doesn't work!


----------



## Lori

Ohhh, the video worked!!! How completely adorable! :luv 

It did take a bit to download, but well worth it.


----------



## ForJazz

OMG I watched the videos -- they are adorable. I love that little meeper in the front who keeps making biscuits, and the little stinker in the corner in the bed, and the little orange and white guy who keeps trying to peek into the bed and then gets scared! 

It's kind of hard to tell from the pictures, but the little grey one actually looks like a lynx point to me, and the dilute tortie and white looks like a mink tortie and white, because the extremes seem darker. Like I said, it's hard to tell from the pictures, but that's what it looked like to me. 

Maybe you could name them after characters from a TV show, like the Dukes of Hazzard or something. Beau, Daisy, Boss Hog, etc. That little girl certainly looks like a Daisy to me.  Or keeping along with the number thing, you could name them after the spanish words for 1-6. Have fun! Here's wishing that they eat like good little kitties and keep their little bones strong and their bellies full!


----------



## willyumyum

Tooo cute! I love little kittens


----------



## Ta3339

I will take them all!! ohh just to love and kiss and hug and hold them.. ahh

I miss little kittens.. why do they have to grow up?


----------



## Birdgirl

Awww they are soo cute!


----------



## Argent

oh my gawd...they are soooo adorable!

I was watching the video's too and my older cat Addie (I think she's had kittens before I got her) came running over at the sound of the crying kittens and kept trying to find them!


----------



## OsnobunnieO

I played the videos while Addison was standing on the computer desk... and he kept looking behind the screen trying to find out where the kittens were  Never once looked AT the screen and saw them though.

They're getting to be quite the little piggies... and starting to get the hang of eating a little better too... more pictures to come!


----------



## Jockette

futurama style!
bender
fry
leela
zoidberg
professor
hahaha... my boyfriend's boss' cat just had kittens so he's gonna grab one when they are old enough. He wanted it to be a surprise but he had to ruin it because I fell in love with a few cats at the humane society. He wanted to make sure we both weren't going to take home a cat at the same time... so I'm thinking of names even though it's going to be a few more weeks to go


----------



## Hippyhart

Argent, my girl Mom did the same...completely got up from her nap and started looking for her babies. 

That video was absolutely adorable -- I hope you're able to find them great new homes!


----------



## Jockette

all the posts of everyone's cats looking for the kittens - that's too adorable. ---how dare you guys hide and trap those kittens in the computer! :lol: :lol:


----------



## vanillasugar

These babies are SOOOO cute!!! I agree with ForJazz, the two of them do look pointed! :love2


----------



## OsnobunnieO

More pictures!!

This is one of our orange and white boys:









































Another orange and white boy:

































The orange and white girl:

































The orange boy, biggest of the bunch:

















































The grey and white girl:

































And the white and grey (possibly dilute calico?) girl:


----------



## DesnBaby

They are so adorable and the videos w/ them meowing is so cute!!


----------



## Ta3339

OMG. i just want them all.. i can't even pick who is the cuttest. How much fun.. they all look like they talk alot.


----------



## Ta3339

wait.. are they 3 girls and 3 boys! it's the brady bunch!


----------



## Hippyhart

I always wondered what my orange and white boy looked like as a baby kitten...now I know!

I love them all!!!


----------



## ForJazz

No doubt about it now -- they "gray and white" one is DEFINITELY a lynx point. Time will tell whether he's a seal point or a blue point, but I'd say seal. And I can't really see the body on the dilute calico girl -- but she might be a mink or tortie point. Any more body shots of her?


----------



## Elles

WOW they are sll sooo cute!! keep the pics coming!!


----------



## kitkat

Ahhhhhhhhhhhh I must stop watching the videos, they are so cute, my heart is fluttering. I want to go get another kitty and just surprise my bf when he comes home hehe


----------



## violina23

OMG I almost melted into a puddle when I saw the video! OMG! SOOO CUTE!


----------



## Tonkmom64

Oh the video just did me in! I want every one of them! What sweet little angels!


----------



## lilysong

Ohh! The pictures of the meows are definitely keepers. What treasures!

Lisa


----------



## Misty

What little cuties. Played the video and Cleveland jumped up to the computer and started purring at them  Millie was running around looking behind the laptop to find them. How cute


----------



## KrisB

OMG they are SO cute!
Even with 5 cats I always dream of more. I love the baby stage and how they mold into big kitties with diff attitudes.


----------



## Jockette

I love the ruler of the catbed. That big thing all to herself. How cute


----------



## BoscosMum

I was going to say that one Siamese looking one
looks just like my Mi Mi.


----------



## BritChipmunk

oh my gosh the video was TOO cute!!

can you please please PLEASE take more videos? it's stuff like these that make me regret not filming my cats when they were kittens. 

but yeah, MORE VIDEOS PLEASE!


----------



## Pigsterz

AWWWWWWW me wants them all! They are adorable! I hope they all find good homes.


----------



## ForJazz

I asked some of my friends who are breeders, and they say that the "gray and white" is definitely a seal lynx point, and the other little girl (not the orange and white of course) is a seal tortie lynx point and white. How funny to have two pointed kitties in a litter of orangies! lol


----------



## Mitts & Tess

Dang I couldnt get it to work .. and I have real player.. Ill try later.. maybe its a glitch on my computer right now.. cant wait to see them..


----------



## clarissa

awww they're too cute for words  

i played the videos - lexie was climbing all over the computer looking for them. Mella kept pawing and poking around the computer, letting out very distressing sounding meows :? . I know she recently had babies herself, could she be missing them?


----------



## Paw Prints

I WANT KITTENS!!!  awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww those were such cute vids!!! those MEWS!  yes, more vids plz! also, someone once focused a webcam on their rats' cage, and when people went to the link, they could watch the rats...live! maybe you could do that with your kitties...?


----------



## OsnobunnieO

They're eating like pigs on their own now! It was funny, because we would leave a small dish with food in it overnight and come in to find it practically untouched, but while we were loading up our syringes to feed them, they'd start chowing down on the food in the can  Almost like they didn't want to eat around each other...

but now we put two big paper plates full of food and its gone within a few minutes... piggy piggies!

Tonight, we had them all out in the treatment area (much spoiling going on!) and one of the techs walked back to the cage and one by one they slowly followed to find out where she was going. I almost died!!

I'll have to take some short videos tomorrow with some new pictures. I absolutely have to get some of them sleeping. We put two litterboxes with bedding and hot water bottles in, thinking they'll split up and share... but no. All six cram into one small box to sleep on each other... half with their heads hanging over the edge. TOO CUTE!


----------



## Stanky

I luv little kittens!!! :luv 

Awh they are sooo tiny too. Those pics just made my day.


----------



## spacemonkey

Okay, I played the video, and seriously *gasped* they were so cute! It really makes me miss my babies 

And apparently, I'm not the only one, becuase when Scully heard the kittens she cam running from the other room, _chirping_. She continued to chirp and went over to the closet where her babies had been born and grew up.

The poor girl was so confused, I put her up on my lap and we watched the videos together. They seemed to make her really happy, she was totally relaxed and purring in my arms


----------



## spike481

The Herd AND the dogs came runnin'!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ForJazz

I guess my little girl is not maternal, she just hit the screen and skittered off. 8O


----------



## Ta3339

Teagan talked back, and tierney is still searching!


----------



## OsnobunnieO

Ok, don't be mad... but no new pictures or videos today  camera batteries were dead when I got to work.

BUT - they REALLY need names. I've already decided that my big orange boy (favorite!!) is going to be Meeko. First, I like the name. Second, its kind of a slight tribute to Miko my favorite Tortie  and also my favorite great dane that comes to us named Meeko. 

The rest still need names. I wanted a theme, but can't think of anything that I'd like names to go with... so start throwing some ideas out there!


----------



## ForJazz

You could name them after the Peanuts gang since they are all such cute little peanuts. Lucy, Linus, Shroeder, PigPen, Charlie, Marcie, Franklin, Woodstock, Sally, Peppermint Patty, Rerun, Snoopy...

...and I give you permission, if you want,  to use my very favorite name in the whole world for a little girl kitty, Cass. After Mama Cass of the Mamas and the Papas. Then you could go with a famous singers theme and name them Hendrix, Zeppelin, Joplin, Cole, Morrison, Marley, Presley, etc.


----------



## spacemonkey

OsnobunnieO said:


> Ok, don't be mad... but no new pictures or videos today  camera batteries were dead when I got to work.
> 
> BUT - they REALLY need names. I've already decided that my big orange boy (favorite!!) is going to be Meeko. First, I like the name. Second, its kind of a slight tribute to Miko my favorite Tortie  and also my favorite great dane that comes to us named Meeko.
> 
> The rest still need names. I wanted a theme, but can't think of anything that I'd like names to go with... so start throwing some ideas out there!


I guess you can be forgiven :roll: :lol:

(and Miko is very flattered .)


----------



## Cassandra

[quote="ForJazz"my very favorite name in the whole world for a little girl kitty, Cass. After Mama Cass of the Mamas and the Papas. [/quote]

hehehe, that's why I'M named Cassandra, that's what my mom thought Cass was short for

anyway... kittens!!! eeeeeeee, if Tim and I didn't have 5 already I'd be bugging him to get one


----------



## Zalensia

The little grey girl is lovely! 
Screech was all over my speakers trying to find the kittens, I was quite surprised really.


----------



## kittiekatzz

Those are adorable babies! I miss my kittens, they grew up too fast!!


----------



## Joys

8O How adorable!!! They are all so small and wobbly :heart 


By the way, Dinky ran for cover when she heard the kittens :lol:


----------



## Jockette

ForJazz said:


> I guess my little girl is not maternal, she just hit the screen and skittered off. 8O


haha, too funny.
My two didn't care. Just flinched their ear once and just didn't even care


----------



## Emskie

Well, sheba is flipping out over those videos! :lol: She is searching all over for those little kittens! The video is off now, but she's still sitting over by the speakers staring at the wall, confused as all getout!! I tried to get her to come sit and look at the screen, but she was more concerned with finding out where the meows were coming from! Makes you wonder what the kittens are saying that got all our cats all worked up!


----------



## Hana

I ended up with four of the six cats running into the room trying to find the source of the mews!!!!!

They are just adorable by the way....I love the way they walk so unsteadily at that age....

*sigh*

I want a kitten now!


----------



## EmmaG

Oh my those kittens are sooo cute....

Well my 1.5 year old female cat has now gone bonkers, after watching the video of the kittens she is sneaking around trying to see if she can see the kittens, She thinks they are behind my computer desk 

She is very jumpy now... (she isn't normally)

She had kittens herself about 6 months ago (before I had her) and apparently she was a wonderful mother, she was so good with her own kittens that the RSPCA introduced a brain damaged kitten to her and she looked after that as her own. :heart


----------



## OsnobunnieO

Ok, STILL no new pics... and many apologies.

But good news! Five of the six have homes!!!!!

First, a girl had emailed me about one, and she came to see him and fell in love. A couple from out of state called about my big orange boy and when they came for a visit decided on him and an orange and white brother! Someone else reserved another orange and white, although we have no idea which one because only one person knows who the cat is and she hasn't worked for two days... so they're getting the last boy because he's the only unclaimed one. Then an older couple came by to look at the last two and decided on the gray one 

Our little white and calico is the only one left and I'm sure by next week she'll be taken as well... and the best part? All of them came from Petfinder!!!  

As odd as it seems, this is the first time we've had homes for our kittens BEFORE they were old enough to leave... all the others hung around for at least a month until someone adopted them! I'm so proud!


----------



## ForJazz

Go ahead and call her a tortie point and white -- as silly as it sounds, maybe she'll get adopted faster. People always adopt "siamese mixes" and "lynx points" soooo fast.


----------



## Katten Minnaar

Awww they are so cute and I loved looking at all the pics. If I had to pic a favourite it would be the white and grey one...so very very cute!

Thanks also for the links for the videos, although it took a while to download it was SO worth it.

Thanks so much for sharing, I just wish I could have one. Butr then I do have 2 cats, one kitten and another kitten on the way....hehehehehe!

Glad to hear you found good homes for them all.

Bobble x


----------



## kristen98

Cute, cute, cute, cute, cute!!!! LOOK AT THOSE TAILS! :lol:


----------



## OsnobunnieO

Its official - they ALL have homes  The last one was adopted this afternoon. Needless to say I've given myself quite the pat on the back!


----------



## DesnBaby

Good job! :wink:


----------



## BritChipmunk

wow you are a good person for finding homes for those babies so fast!

before you give them up, please please take a few more videos!


----------



## Lori

OsnobunnieO said:


> Its official - they ALL have homes  The last one was adopted this afternoon. Needless to say I've given myself quite the pat on the back!


Awesome!! Of course, they are so cute, who wouldn't fall in love with them.


----------



## OsnobunnieO

BritChipmunk said:


> wow you are a good person for finding homes for those babies so fast!
> 
> before you give them up, please please take a few more videos!


Actually, they won't be going for another two weeks or more. At eight weeks we're going to FIV/FeLV test them and (fingers crossed!) they'll come up negative. We haven't decided if we'll spay/neuter first or adopt them out under a contract to have them fixed when they're big enough.

In the time until they leave, I've promised the new owners to take lots of pictures as they grow (and videos!) and post them on the websites so they can watch their new babies get bigger! Its a great idea, because most of the people are coming from out of town. Makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside


----------



## BritChipmunk

OsnobunnieO said:


> Actually, they won't be going for another two weeks or more. At eight weeks we're going to FIV/FeLV test them and (fingers crossed!) they'll come up negative. We haven't decided if we'll spay/neuter first or adopt them out under a contract to have them fixed when they're big enough.
> 
> In the time until they leave, I've promised the new owners to take lots of pictures as they grow (and videos!) and post them on the websites so they can watch their new babies get bigger! Its a great idea, because most of the people are coming from out of town. Makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside


the contract sounds like a good idea, since it would probably cost you money to get them all spayed/neutered first.

looking forward to the new pictures!


----------



## OsnobunnieO

Well we spay and neuter them for free anyway... its just a matter of do we want to keep them a few more weeks or let them go to their new families as soon as possible?

I heard a rumor that we're testing them for FIV/FeLV on May 4th and are doing the surgeries in the days that follow... I'll ask for sure tomorrow 

Also - got a bunch of new pics and videos! Just have to get myself in the midnset to upload them all to the site...

so keep checking on http://members.petfinder.com/~SC165/kittens.html and when you see *updated 4/20/05* on the top, you can expect new stuff


----------

